
Train ML Models on Free Cloud GPUs - mmfeaster
https://blog.paperspace.com/free-cloud-gpu
======
mmfeaster
Hi everyone!

This is my first time posting on Hacker News, and I’m happy to be here. I
recently joined as the head of developer advocacy at Paperspace, where we’re
building tools to support the machine learning community.

Who am I? I’m coming from the bio/health IT space— I gloriously quit my PhD
program a few years back and have since been working with companies applying
ML to develop decision support platforms for the clinic and pharma R&D.

Now that I’m part of the Paperspace team, I’m looking forward to learning more
about deep learning model development and deployment, especially as it relates
to production-ready models.

All that said, our primary focus has been on building tools for and supporting
ML engineers, with our first stab at that being Paperspace Gradient.

Earlier today we opened up a waitlist for our Free GPU Plan, which lets you
develop deep learning models with Jupyter Notebooks on dedicated cloud GPU
instances— at absolutely no cost!

We’ll be making the free plan available for everyone later this summer— in the
meantime, we’d like to invite you to sign up for the waitlist:

[https://gradient.paperspace.com/free-
gpu?utm_source=fastai&u...](https://gradient.paperspace.com/free-
gpu?utm_source=fastai&utm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=free-gpu-notebook-
waitlist-launch)

Thanks for your time, and have a great day!

